# حمل اسطوانة: اصنع بنفسك بالصور (لأجزاء الكمبيوتر وأجهزة إلكترونية) - رااااااائعة



## alsaneyousef (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*المشاريع والدوائر الإلكترونية*​ 
*فاحص القصر*
*التحكم بدرجة الحرارة*
*حساب عدد الأيام*
*من الذي ضغط الزر أولا؟*
*جرس إلكتروني*
*التحكم بشدة الصوت رقميا*
*دائرة توقيت وتأخير*
*جهاز إنذار بالضوء والضلام*
*مفتاح كهربائي باللمس*
*مكبر سمعي إستطاعة 50 وات*
*مكبر منخفض الإستطاعه*
*جرس إضافي للهاتف*
*دارة تشغيل مصابيح الطوارئ*
*المهندس محمد نذير المتني*
*دارة للتحكم عن بعد بالأشعة تحت الحمراء*
*دارة كاشف المعادن*
*دارة ضوء متقطع*
*مضخم تردد سمعي 50 وات*
*لتوصيل الكمبيوتر بجهاز التلفزيون*
*دائرة تأخير 15 ثانية*​ 
*مؤشر حالة خط الهاتف*
*محولات تنظيم التوتر الكهربائي و داراتها الإلكترونية*
*دائرة التنصت على بكاء الطفل*
*سماعة رأس خاصة بالهاتف*
*دائرة تحكم عن بعد بالأشعة تحت الحمراء*
*اورغ الكتروني*
*عداد تصاعدي تنازلي يربط الى الكمبيوتر*
*دارة أضواء السيارة العجيبة*
*مفتاح يعمل بالصوت*
*طارد البعوض*
*أورغ*
*وحدة تغذية من 2 الى 25 فولت 3 أمبير*
*استخدام الترموكبل في قياس درجة الحرارة*
*مهتز سمعي يتحسس بالحرارة*
*دارة ضوء متقطع*
*جهاز مراقبة جرس المنزل عن طريق الكمبيوتر*
*مفتاح التشغيل الأوتماتيكي للأضواء الأمامية في السيارة*
*دارة لقياس قيمة التردد*
*شاحن مدخرات نيكل كادميوم*
*دارة تحويل مقياس الملتيميتر الى مقياس حرارة*
*دارة كاشف معادن*
*دائرة كاشف الحريق*
*وامض ضوء يعمل بالصوت*
*فاحص سرعة الإستجابة*
*جرس موسيقي يعمل باللمس مع توقيت العمل*
*دارة إرسال على موجة FM*
*دارة توليد سرينة إنذار الشرطة*
*دارة تحويل جهد البطارية 12 فولت الى 120 فولت متردد*
*كاشف إنقطاع خط الهاتف*
*التحكم بشدة الصوت رقميا*
*جهاز إنذار لاسلكي للسيارة*
*دائرة عملية لإستخدام المقاومة الكهروضوئية*
*مكبر صوتي*
*مولد النبضات*
*كاشف الكهرباء*
*دائرة الـ A/V*
*دائرة الكترونية لتحويل أرقام الهاتف الى ديجتال*
*جهاز انترفون بخطين*
*مستقبل للمحطات الإذاعية - الموجة المتوسطة*
*كاشف الكذب*
*جرس باب الكتروني مع عداد للزوار*​ 
*دارة لتوليد جهد سالب 5 فولت*
*مولد نغمة بإستحدام الدارة المتكاملة 555*
*بعض الدوائر البسيطة وتطبيقات القطع*
*ربط ريلية الى مخرج الدارات المنطقية*
*دائرة مكبر صوتي 20 وات*
*مقياس درجة حرارة ذو تدرج خطي*
*دارة مراقبة حركة ميكانيكية*
*شاحن لبطارية السيارة*
*الى كل من يملك جهاز إستقبال تماثلي*
*لا تنزعج من سقي الزرع بعد الآن*
*الحل المناسب للتحكم بدرجة الحرارة عند قيمة معينة*
*دارة التحكم بمحرك تيار مستمر*
*دارة التحكم بماسح زجاج السيارة*
*دارة لكشف انشغال خط الهاتف*
*تنشيط هوائي الراديو*​ 
*الميكروكنترولر والكمبيوتر*​ 
*منفذ الحاسب التفرعي*
*كيفية عمل القرص الصلب*
*مصدر الطاقة في الكمبيوتر*
*التحكم بأجهزة المنزل بواسطة الكمبيوتر*
*هل تعرف ما هو نصيب كمبيوترك في فاتورة الكهرباء*
*إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-مقدمة*
*إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-اللوحة الأم*
*إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-المعالج*
*إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-المشتت الحراري*
*إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-الذاكرة*
*إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-الهيكل*
*إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-وصلات الأزرار*
*إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-الأقراص الصلبة والمرنة*
*إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-مشغل الأقراص الضوئية*
*إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-الوصلات الكهربائية*
*إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-كرت الشاشة*
*الدروس الدورية في الحاسب-معجم المصطلحات الحاسوبية*
*الدروس الدورية في الحاسب-اللوحة الأم*
*الدروس الدورية في الحاسب-المعالج*
*الدروس الدورية في الحاسب-طقم الرقاقات*
*الدروس الدورية في الحاسب-الذاكرة 1*
*الدروس الدورية في الحاسب-الذاكرة 2*
*الدروس الدورية في الحاسب-الذاكرة 3*​ 

*الدروس الدورية في الحاسب-الذاكرة 4*
*تعلم برمجة PIC16F84 خطوة بخطوة-مقدمة*
*تعلم برمجة PIC16F84 خطوة بخطوة-دائرة جهاز البرمجة*
*تعلم برمجة PIC16F84 خطوة بخطوة-برنامج إدارة جهاز البرمجة*
*تعلم برمجة PIC16F84 خطوة بخطوة-دائرة برمجة أخرى*
*تعلم برمجة PIC16F84 خطوة بخطوة-مبرمجة المتحكمات الصغرية*
*كيف تتحكم في منزلك بواسطة الكمبيوتر*
*مقياس أوميتر بإستخدام الكمبيوتر*
*تقنيات نقل البيانات من والى الحاسب*
*الحاسوب*​ 
*نصائح وإرشادات عملية*​ 
*نصائح وتوجيهات*
*تدابير الأمن وطرق الوقاية من أخطار الكهرباء*
*كيف تبدأ بداية صحيحة*
*قسم الصيانة*
*تالوقاية من أخطار الكهرباء*
*احصل على نسختك الآن مجانا-برنامج لقراءة المقاومات المستخدمة في الدارات الإلكترونية*
*أنواع الإصابات الكهربائية*
*مسدس اللحام*
*أجهزة خطيرة*
*برنامج لحساب قيمة المقاومة حسب اللون*
*الصيانة*​ 
*إصنعها وأصلحها بنفسك*​ 
*أعطال لمبات الفلورسنت*
*تجهيز البورد*
*الطريقة الإقتصادية لتحضير البورد*
*طور وحدة التغذيه الخاصة بحاسبك*
*كيف تفحص الرموت كنترول*
*Press n Peel*
*فحص الترياك بإستخدام الأوميتر*
*فحص المكثف*
*افحص دائرتك في ورشتك-الترانزستور*
*افحص دائرتك في ورشتك-فاحص المكثف*
*افحص دائرتك في ورشتك-فاحص الثنائيات*
*افحص دائرتك في ورشتك-فاحص الكرستال*
*كيفية فحص ترانزستور وحيد الوصلة UJT*
*بعض التجارب البسيطة*​ 
*كيف تفحص المؤقت المشهور 555*
*الصيانة*
*فحص الترانزستور في ورشتك 17*
*افحص الترانزستور في ورشتك 2 18*
*افحص الدايود في ورشتك 19*
*افحص المكثف في ورشتك 20*
*افحص الملف في ورشتك 21*​ 
*ملاحظات عملية للمبتدئين*​ 
*رموز العناصر الإلكترونية 1*
*رموز العناصر الإلكترونية 2*
*بعض الكتب والدوائر الإلكترونية المفيدة للهاوي*
*بعض الكتب والدوائر الإلكترونية المفيدة للهاوي 2*
*بعض الكتب والدوائر الإلكترونية المفيدة للهاوي 3*
*رموز مفيدة جدا للفنيين*
*رموز بعض شركات التصنيع الموجودة على الدوائر المتكاملة*
*هل تجد بعض المشاكل في المصطلحات*
*نفس الإسم والشكل مختلف*
*المصطلحات*
*بعض المختصرات التي تواجهنا في الكتب الأجنبية*
*احصل على نسختك الآن مجانا-برنامج لقراءة المقاومات المستخدمة في الدارات الإلكترونية*
*أنواع الإصابات الكهربائية*
*قاموس المصطلحات*
*المصطلحات العلمية في مجال الإلكترونيات*
*العناصر الكهروضوئية*
*مسدس اللحام*
*المحولات*
*كيفية فحص ترانزستور وحيد الوصلة UJT*
*برنامج لحساب قيمة المقاومة حسب اللون*
*الصيانة*​ 
*حلقات دروس تعليمية*​ 
*كيفية تجميع الدوائر الإلكترونية*
*اللحام 1*
*النظام الثنائي*
*النظام الثنائي المرمز عشريا*
*اللحام 2*
*النظام الثماني والسداسي عشر*
*المقاومات الكهربائية 7*​ 
*نظام العد الثنائي*
*المقاومة*
*المكثفات 10*
*الملفات 11*
*تصميم الدوائر الرقمية 12*
*المقاومات 13*
*العناصر الكهروضوئية 14*
*الإلكترونيات الرقمية 15*
*أنواع الفلاتر في الدوائر الكهربية 16*
*الترانزستور 17*
*اسطورة الكهرومغناطيسية-1 18*
*اسطورة الكهرومغناطيسية-2 19*
*اسطورة الكهرومغناطيسية-3 20*
*اسطورة الكهرومغناطيسية-4 21*
*اسطورة الكهرومغناطيسية5- 22*
*تثبيت الجهد - فرق الكمون 23*
*دارات التغذية الكهربائية 24*
*أضواء على المتكاملات الرقمية المستخدمة في الحاسبات الإلكترونية 25*
*المؤقت الزمني العام والمتعدد الأغراض 26*
*فحص الترانزستور في ورشتك 27*
*افحص الترانزستور في ورشتك 2 28*
*افحص الدايود في ورشتك 29*
*افحص المكثف في ورشتك 30*
*افحص الملف في ورشتك 31*​ 
*قصص بعض المخترعين والعباقرة*​ 
*أندريه ماري أمبير*
*بنيامين فرانكلين*
*ألبرت أنيشتاين*
*أبوبكر الرازي*
*من هو ماركوني*​ 
*هل تعلم*​ 
*البرق*
*الكهربائية الساكنة*
*قصة اختراع الكهرباء*
*قصة اختراع الترانزستور*
*هل تعرف ماهي الزواجل؟*
*الدايود*​ 

*أول ترانزستور في التاريخ*
*هل تعرف ما هو نصيب كمبيوترك في فاتورة الكهرباء*
*نفس الإسم والشكل مختلف*
*ما هو الصندوق الأسود الموجود على الطائرة؟؟*
*قصة شركة سوني*
*هل تعرف شئ عن البلوتث؟؟*
*أنشطة الفضاء العسكرية في العقد القادم*
*الأقمار الصناعية*
*حرب المستقبل بالموجات الكهرومغناطيسية*
*الرادار القاتل*
*الموجات الاسلكية مصدر إزعاج إضافي داخل القطارات*
*ما هو إيشلون؟*
*لماذا يتجنب المهندسون إستخدام قلم الرصاص على المعادن؟*
*توصيل أبنائك الى المدرسة عن بعد*
*كمبيوتر محمول يعمل بالكحول*
*أكبر حائط شمسي في العالم*
*هل ألكسندر غراهام بيل هو حقا مخترع التلفون أو شخص آخر*
*أجهزة الراديو تسقط من السماء*
*بطاريات جديدة من البلاستيك*
*الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث*
*القنابل الذكية*
*هل يمكن تغيير سرعة الضوء*
*متحف الإلكترونيات من 1900 الى 1999*
*بطارية ضئيلة الحجم للأجهزة الدقيقة*
*كيفية تصنيع البطاريات من مواد منزلية*​ 
*مواضيع نظرية*​ 
*مقياس الأفوميتر*
*الميكروفونات*
*أسئلة وأجوبة عن لمبة الفلورسنت*
*إنعدام المقاومة*
*أسس هامة-1*
*أسس هامة-2*
*نبذة عن الأقمار الصناعية*
*فكرة عمل المايكروويف*
*الضجيج*
*فكرة عمل الألياف الضوئية*
*أسس هامة-3*
*أسس هامة-4*
*كاشف الحريق*​ 
*معلومات عامة عن الآلات الكهربائية*
*تطبيقات الحاكمات الكهربائية وإستخداماتها*
*الخلايا الكهروضوئية*
*أسس هامة-5*
*الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي*
*أسس هامة-6*
*العناصر الكهروضوئية*
*الإنترنت الاسلكي*
*هل تعرف شئ عن البلوتث؟؟*
*فكرة عمل التلفزيون*
*الأقمار الصناعية*
*بعض أنواع الموجات*
*حرب المستقبل بالموجات الكهرومغناطيسية*
*الرادار القاتل*
*اللحام بشعاع الليزر*
*طبق استقبال الموجات من الأقمار الصناعية*
*المقاومة الكهروضوئية*
*التأثيرات الصحية الضارة للشبكات الاسلكية والمحمول*
*بعض المعلومات عن الصندوق الأسود*
*ما هو إيشلون؟*
*لماذا يتجنب المهندسون إستخدام قلم الرصاص على المعادن؟*
*الموصلات فائقة التوصيل*
*طرق توليد الطاقة الكهربائية*
*نبذة تاريخية عن الترانزستور*
*ماذا تعرف عن تكنلوجيا سنترينو؟*
*المشغلات الصوتية MP3 Player*
*القلق والكهرباء*
*بيت شمسي....بديل للكهرباء الإسرائيلية*
*جهاز الرؤية الليلية*
*مكونات شبكة GSM*
*توليد الكهرباء من طاقة الرياح*
*مستقبل الترانزستور...مور في ذمة التاريخ*
*خرز كهروشمسي*
*المحمول ملف لم يغلق بعد*
*أجهزة الراديو تسقط من السماء*
*بطاريات جديدة من البلاستيك*
*الكريستال*
*القنابل الذكية*
*الالات الكهربية*
*تركيب الدارة المتكامة*
*برنامج يقوم بحساب ازمنة عرض النبضات 555*​ 

*أسس نظرية الهوائيات والإرسال*
*مفهوم الديسبل*
*مقياس درجة حرارة ذو تدرج خطي*
*كيفية تصنيع البطاريات من مواد منزلية*
*المؤقت 555*​ 


*الموسوعة الألكترونية تضم العشرات الأبحاث والدروس التي قام بها عدد من المختصين العرب وعلى رأسهم المهندس محمد نذير المتني المهندس المعروف في مجال الألكترونيات وصاحب المؤلفات الكثيرة والرائعة بهذا المجال*​ 
*لازم تحمل كل الأجزاء وبعد كدا تفك الضغط*
*وبعد فك الضغط هتلاقى الموسوعه مضغوطه ايزو وانا وضعت برنامج فك الإيزو *
*مع الموسوعه*​ 
*الجزء الأول*​ 
*الجزء الثانى*​ 
*الجزء الثالث*​ 
*الجزء الرابع*​ 
منقول للفائدة​ 
قد رفعت نفس الملفات الخاصة بالإسطوانة على موقع رفع آخر 
(يمكنكم الاستعانة به بديلاً عن الروابط الموجودة بالأعلى)​ 
الجزء الأول​ 
الجزء الثاني​ 
الجزء الثالث​ 
الجزء الرابع​


----------



## الياس عبد النور (18 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله بك يتم التحميل الان جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ج عمر (20 نوفمبر 2009)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
_ربنا وسعت كل شئ رحمة وعلما فاغفر للذين تابوا واتبعوا سبيلك وقهم عذاب الجحيم * ربنا وادخلهم جنات عدن التي وعدتهم ومن صلح من ابائهم وازواجهم وذرياتهم* انك انت العزيز الحكيم0 صدق الله العظيم_


----------



## حسن سليم طه (20 نوفمبر 2009)

اسطوانه بحق وحقيقه وانشاء الله تكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى
حاولت انزال الجزء الأول من 4shared فأفاد بوجود فيروس - رجاء التحقق
باقى الأجزاء سليمة وشكرا


----------



## marouf (9 ديسمبر 2009)

very good thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks:75:


----------



## TANGER.MED (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خير التواب التحميل جاري*


----------



## ميدو مان (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكلها اسطوانة جامدة 
جااااااااااااارى التحميل 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## riadh0509 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*جازك الله خير*

جازك الله خير​


----------



## apu_basmala (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً وزادك علماً


----------



## arabetker (13 ديسمبر 2010)

سلمت يداك اخي العزيز على هذه الاسطوانة
شكرا


----------



## ابراهيم الشيمى (16 ديسمبر 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## الذكريات الأليمة (10 يناير 2011)

مشكور على هذه الإسطوانة .. قمت بالتحميل ولكن .. فك الضغط لا يعمل


----------



## tit00s (11 يناير 2011)

i hope from every to be sure of his information
as electronics is very dangerous field


----------



## محمدعبدالرحيم احمد (13 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## رجب الديب (19 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خيراااااااااااااا*​


----------



## رجب الديب (19 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك يتم التحميل الان


----------



## Ayman1234567890 (20 يناير 2011)

سلمت يداك اخي العزيز على هذه الاسطوانة الرائعة
مشكور جدا


----------



## abo-_-aljod (20 يناير 2011)

ما شاء الله بالتوفيق الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## howkman (20 يناير 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك


----------



## ouaddi (20 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------

